# Forum General General Discussion  Какое пиво вы пьете?

## Matroskin Kot

Когда я был на Украине меня удивило количество всякого вида хорошего пива, которое делается там. Не все виды хорошы, конечно, но довольно много заслуживает высокой оценки. 
Мой любимый пивзавод был "Чернiгiвське". "Свiтле" очень вкусное на разлив, а "Бiле" мне понравилось больше всего. Но зимой "Бiла Нiч" было любимое.  
Я пологаю, что и в России тоже хорошее пиво.  
Ну, если вообще пьете пиво, какое ваше любимое?

----------


## gRomoZeka

У меня нет любимого пива - каким угощают, такое и пью.   ::  
Но из "местных" предпочитаю "Черниговское" и "Оболонь".

----------


## Lampada

Самое вкусное пиво делали в Карпатах.  До сих пор не могу забыть вкус пива в Воловце, тёмное густое.
Ирландское пиво неплохое:

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

::   
Киллианс тоже мое любимое, но оно вовсе не ирландское. Самое настоящее американское пиво (не смотря не его название)!

----------


## xRoosterx

Normally, I drink Coors Lite, Miller Lite and Guinness but I fell in love with Балтика Классическое.

----------


## Ramil

> Киллианс тоже мое любимое, но оно вовсе не ирландское. Самое настоящее американское пиво (не смотря не его название)!

 Делают-то ирландцы

----------


## BappaBa

Я предпочитаю разливное пиво завода той области, в которой в тот момент нахожусь. Обычно, бывает очень вкусно. =) Еще мне очень нравится пиво кузнецкого пивзавода, Пензенской области (мой приятель часто ездит в Самару, и всегда привозит несколько баллонов); не пиво - сметана!!! =)

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Никакое, потому что оно невкусное.
Медовуху пью.

----------


## Yazeed

Heineken)

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Heineken)

 Communist beer?

----------


## net surfer

> :lol:  
> Киллианс тоже мое любимое, но оно вовсе не ирландское. Самое настоящее американское пиво (не смотря не его название)!

 Ты ещё скажи что Budweiser американское пиво :)

----------


## Wowik

> Никакое, потому что оно невкусное.

 Водка — правильное пиво!

----------


## XPaul

> Originally Posted by Yazeed  Heineken)   Communist beer?

 Why? Do they make money for communists?

----------


## xRoosterx

> Originally Posted by Vincent Tailors  Никакое, потому что оно невкусное.   Водка — правильное пиво!

 Совсем я согласен!

----------


## Scrabus

Amstel любимое стало в последнее время. А так ещё пью Miller, Guinness, Brahma. Из русских разве что Жигулёвское пить могу-).

----------


## Scrabus

> Совсем я согласен!

 Не в первый раз слышу эту фразу. Лучше говорить: "Я полностью согласен!". Это будет звучать более лаконично.

----------


## fortheether

Now I drink Samuel Adams Winter Lager until it's gone.  Then Samuel Adams Summer Ale comes out in the spring.  Good stuff! 
Scott

----------


## ST

XPaul:
I guess it's because they had a red star at label? 
As for me, top three russian beers is Heineken, Holsten (made in Kaluga), and Miller (made in Moscow, AFAIK).

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Originally Posted by Vincent Tailors        Originally Posted by Yazeed  Heineken)   Communist beer?   Why? Do they make money for communists?

 http://www.dinews.ru/newspics/heineken_ring.jpg

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Now I drink Samuel Adams Winter Lager until it's gone.  Then Samuel Adams Summer Ale comes out in the spring.  Good stuff! 
> Scott

 Nice choice! I highly recommend anything by Samuel Adams, and those are quite good. What do you think of their Cream Stout? I like it because it's rich but nicely balanced and not too syrupy.
Guinness is the world's best stout, though.
The best bitter I've ever had is Fuller's ESB, but Bass ale isn't bad either if it's draft.

----------


## xRoosterx

My favorite Samuel Adams is Boston Lager, but Winter Lager comes in a close second.) What does everyone think about Blue Moon?

----------


## Leof

Мне нравится всякое чешское пиво, свареное в Чехии, а не в Клинской области.

----------


## Ramil

> Мне нравится всякое чешское пиво, свареное в Чехии, а не в Клинской области.

 Лёва, Клин - это районный центр, а не областной  ::  Находится в Московской области.

----------


## net surfer

Mine are nothing special - Paulaner, Guinness, Budweiser.

----------


## Leof

> Originally Posted by Leof  Мне нравится всякое чешское пиво, свареное в Чехии, а не в Клинской области.   Лёва, Клин - это районный центр, а не областной  Находится в Московской области.

 Там что-то Клинское, наверное, район.

----------


## kt_81

Пью не часто, но любимое есть конечно.  ::  
Аугустинер Брой Хеллес, в народе мюнхенскими аборигенами называется "Гуштль" (Gustl).    
Из пильзнеров больше всего нравится Варштайнер. Не совсем "королева пив" как гласит самореклама, но очень и очень даже.   
And at my favourite Irish pub I always order Guiness. I don't see any sense in visiting such a place and then drinking German beer inside.   
Из русских пив последним пробовал "Балтика нр. 9". Просто ужас, разделяет у меня почётное последнее место вместе с Лёвенброй, для меня одно из самых худших пив. 
Ну у нас тут и выбор не ахти насчёт русского пива, может что-то боле менее приличное существует, не знаю. Мне даже какое-то корейское из пластиковой бутылки (что вообще считаю приступлением в отношении с пивом) больше понравилось.   ::   ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Из русских пив последним пробовал "Балтика нр. 9". Просто ужас, разделяет у меня почётное последнее место вместе с Лёвенброй, для меня одно из самых худших пив.

 Балтика №9 была лидером хит-парада у подростков лет 10 назад - дешево, а втыкает с двух бутылок (по-моему там портвейн со спиртом) =) Я думал, что его уже давно не делают.

----------


## Оля

> Из русских пив последним пробовал "Балтика нр. 9". Просто ужас, разделяет у меня почётное последнее место вместе с Лёвенброй, для меня одно из самых худших пив.

 Ты "пиво" во множественном числе для шутки употребил?   ::  Если да, тогда больше нет вопросов.   ::

----------


## Ramil

Это моё любимое в Москве:

----------


## net surfer

> Балтика №9 была лидером хит-парада у подростков лет 10 назад - дешево, а втыкает с двух бутылок (по-моему там портвейн со спиртом) =) Я думал, что его уже давно не делают.

 Теперь делают в 1.5 или 2 литровых бутылках :)
А те кому Балтику-9 было пить впадлу, пили Амстердам Навигатор, там алкоголя примерно столько же :) 
В то время кстати мне очень нравилась Балтика-5 Парнас, оно было только в бутылках по 0.33. Но потом его перестали делать :( 
EDIT: только что по телеку реклама Навигатора была - 8,4%

----------


## scabbyhound

в основном пью "Оболонь", "Tuborg" и "Kozel"

----------


## BappaBa

> Мне нравится всякое чешское пиво, свареное в Чехии, а не в Клинской области.

 Опять же, лет 10 назад мы частенько выпивали клинское пиво (светлое, радоница), и долго не могли понять почему один раз попадается нормальное пиво, а в другой раз пить невозможно. Потом выяснили закономерность: если в состав входит сахар, то получается бурда; а если мальтозная патока, то получается вполне приличное пиво. Или наоборот =) Сейчас,имхо, у них нет ни одного приличного сорта.

----------


## kt_81

> Originally Posted by kt_81  Из русских пив последним пробовал "Балтика нр. 9". Просто ужас, разделяет у меня почётное последнее место вместе с Лёвенброй, для меня одно из самых худших пив.   Балтика №9 была лидером хит-парада у подростков лет 10 назад - дешево, а втыкает с двух бутылок (по-моему там портвейн со спиртом) =) Я думал, что его уже давно не делают.

 Нуу, я его не вчера пробовал, а года так... ну 3-4 наверно назад. С тех пор настроения не было на русское пиво.  ::  Ну точно не десять. Насчёт вставляет верю, верю. На вкус было что-то пивоподобное вперемешку со спиртом. 
[quote=Оля] 

> Из русских пив последним пробовал "Балтика нр. 9". Просто ужас, разделяет у меня почётное последнее место вместе с Лёвенброй, для меня одно из самых худших пив.

 Ты "пиво" во множественном числе для шутки употребил?   ::  Если да, тогда больше нет вопросов.   :: [/quote:3l6887kn] 
А что, на самом деле нет такого?   ::  Ну значит это у меня калька из немецкого. И что же тогда говорить? Сорты пива?

----------


## Оля

> А что, на самом деле нет такого?   Ну значит это у меня калька из немецкого. И что же тогда говорить? Сорты пива?

 _Из русского пива последнее, что пробовал - "Балтика"...
Из русских сортов пива..._ 
В общем, просто надо употреблять в единственном числе.

----------


## Dogboy182

Сarling!

----------


## net surfer

> Сarling!

 Oh, how could I forget!

----------


## Dogboy182

надо было больше пить  ::

----------


## Zaya

[quote=Vincent Tailors][quote=XPaul][quote="Vincent Tailors" :: o6tc11x][quote=Yazeed]Heineken)[/quote]
Communist beer?[/quote]
Why? Do they make money for communists?[/quote] 
[url="http://www.dinews.ru/newspics/heineken_ring.jpg"]http://www.dinews.ru/newspics/heineken_ring.jpg[/url][/quote :: o6tc11x]
Коммунисты? Не знаю, не знаю... Друг однажды увидел в меню "Гейнекен", сказал, что лучше что-нибудь другое закажет.   ::

----------


## net surfer

> надо было больше пить :)

 Заплатишь? :)

----------


## TATY

Я коллекционирую пивные бокалы, то есть их краду из баров (сами бары не покупают бокалы, пивные компании им дают). Когда я был на Украине я украл очень красивый бокал компании "Біле".

----------


## Zaya

> сами бары не покупают бокалы, пивные компании им дают

 Это ты так себя оправдываешь?   ::

----------


## Lampada

> сами бары не покупают бокалы, пивные компании им дают
> 			
> 		  Это ты так себя оправдываешь?

  Это достаточно обоснованное оправдание в моих глазах.  Как пришло, так и ушло.  ::

----------


## Scrabus

Нуно говорить не краду, а "заимствую"   ::   ::   :P

----------


## TATY

> Сarling!

 I drink Carling mostly, but just because it's usually the cheapest beer. Tastes like piss though.

----------


## xRoosterx

So Carling is to England as Natural Ice/PBR is to America?

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  Now I drink Samuel Adams Winter Lager until it's gone.  Then Samuel Adams Summer Ale comes out in the spring.  Good stuff! 
> Scott   Nice choice! I highly recommend anything by Samuel Adams, and those are quite good. What do you think of their Cream Stout? I like it because it's rich but nicely balanced and not too syrupy.
> Guinness is the world's best stout, though.
> The best bitter I've ever had is Fuller's ESB, but Bass ale isn't bad either if it's draft.

 I haven't tried the Sammy Cream Stout yet.  I'll look for it.  I also never tried the White Ale.  It comes out soon.  Guinness is the best stout I've ever had. 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

> My favorite Samuel Adams is Boston Lager, but Winter Lager comes in a close second.) What does everyone think about Blue Moon?

 I had my first Blue Moon last night.  It was the Winter Ale.  I liked it but I like Sammy Winter Lager better. 
Scott

----------


## xRoosterx

> Originally Posted by xRoosterx  My favorite Samuel Adams is Boston Lager, but Winter Lager comes in a close second.) What does everyone think about Blue Moon?   I had my first Blue Moon last night.  It was the Winter Ale.  I liked it but I like Sammy Winter Lager better. 
> Scott

 Yeah I agree. Lager > Ale, Samuel Adams > Blue Moon.

----------


## Dogboy182

In my opinion Carling tastes really good. I don't like beer but I like Carling and its pretty much the only beer I can drink without feeling sick and wanting to puke in my mouth (from the taste). 
Carlin is usually frowned upon because its considered "Chav" beer. I don't know how to explain a chav, or if I even spelled it right, but its not a good thing  ::  But I don't care.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Сarlin is usually frowned upon because its considered "Chav" beer. I don't know how to explain a chav, or if I even spelled it right, but its not a good thing  But I don't care.

  

> *chav* -''чав'' - в молодёжной субкультуре современной Великобритании: подросток или молодой человек, часто малообразованный, слепо следующий моде; живёт на пособие или устраивается на неквалифицированную работу; одет в спортивный костюм, кроссовки белого цвета, кепку-бейсболку с бросающимися в глаза логотипами модных марок; носит большое количество золотых украшений: массивные цепочки, кольца, браслеты; для представителей среднего класса олицетворяет лень, невежество и глупость)

 Гг, ну да, есть и у нас такие...   ::

----------


## Dogboy182

So, Basically, A wigger.

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Carlin is usually frowned upon because its considered "Chav" beer. I don't know how to explain a chav, or if I even spelled it right, but its not a good thing  But I don't care.

 Chavs are a British thing, but we have something like them in the States, too, just without a full-on subculture.  
Our "chavs" are the "pretty fly for a white guy" guys, the "whiggas". 
It's not exactly the same thing, because "chavs" are much more a subculture than simple "whiggas" who are just poseurs. There's a lot of crossover, though.

----------


## net surfer

> I drink Carling mostly, but just because it's usually the cheapest beer. Tastes like piss though.

 It tastes pretty good, better than cheap Russian "beer" and another important thing is that it doesn't cause headache after several beers.

----------


## lyube

blue moon is good

----------


## Ramil

> Гг, ну да, есть и у нас такие...

 У нас на пособие не проживёшь  ::

----------


## scotttheshark

Балтика 7 не совсем плохая, по краней мере если сравниваете с "budd weiser и miller", (но соглашаюсь в том что 9 ужасная).
Вообще, мне нравится русское пиво, золотое бочка, сибирское корона, и еще одно которое я прямо сейчас не помну. 
Но тоже нашел самое отвратительное пиво там, огромная бутылка, стоила 50 рублей, и на марке был мужчина с бородой.

----------


## BappaBa

> Но тоже нашел самое отвратительное пиво там, огромная бутылка, стоила 50 рублей, и на марке был мужчина с бородой.

 Это? =)

----------


## DDT

Я пью Бочкарев или Невское из за это дешево. 50р

----------


## scotttheshark

"Это?"
да точно Ж(

----------


## Scrabus

> "Это?"
> да точно Ж(

 "Очаково" нельзя пить, ибо это моча Ж). Попробуй "Жигулёвское". Хотя русское пиво оно вообще не труъ).

----------


## Оля

> "Балтика 7" не совсем плохая, по крайней мере, если сравнивать с "budd weiser и miller"_ (но соглашусь в том, что 9 ужасная).
> Вообще, мне нравится русское пиво, "Золотая бочка", "Сибирская корона", и еще одно, название которого я _ сейчас не помню. 
> Но я тоже нашел самое отвратительное пиво там, огромная бутылка, стоила 50 рублей, и на марке был мужчина с бородой.

  

> Я пью "Бочкарев" или "Невское" из-за того, что это дешево. 50р

 "...потому, что оно дешевое" is better.

----------


## scotttheshark

Спасибо за исправления. Ж)

----------


## Scrabus

> Балтика 7 не совсем плохая, по краней мере если сравниваете с "budd weiser и miller"

 А по мне, так Miller good beer =).

----------


## scotttheshark

Ну о вкусах не спорят, но на самом деле ты не прав.  ::  
Я бы доказать научно как миллер дрянь но забыл свой учебник по химии дома.

----------


## Scrabus

> Ну*,* о вкусах не спорят, но на самом деле ты не прав.  
> Я бы доказал научно*,* какая "Миллер" дрянь*,* но забыл свой учебник по химии дома.

 Думаю, что если подходить к пиву с точку зрения химии, то любое пиво будет ещё та дрянь   ::  .  
P.S. От "Miller-а" в последнее время отказался - "Amstel" лучше). 
P.S2. Таки попробуй "Жигулёвское" -).

----------


## xRoosterx

> Originally Posted by scotttheshark  Балтика 7 не совсем плохая, по краней мере если сравниваете с "budd weiser и miller"   А по мне, так Miller good beer =).

 Miller is a damn good beer.  ::

----------


## Орчун

Когда я был в москве,я выпил Staropramen(Prague),очень вкусное пиво.по-мне,его вкус похож на Heineken.Невское светлое тоже хорошо.Сибирская корона светлое,балтика 7 можно пить :P В турции я всегда пью Efes Dark  ::

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Когда я был в москве,я выпил Staropramen(Prague),очень вкусное пиво.

 Точно! Мне тоже понравилось это пиво. По крайне мере на разлив. В бутылках не пробовал.

----------


## net surfer

С ужасом увидел продающуюся Балтику-3 в ирландском баре в Лондоне и народ ведь пьёт!

----------


## Alware

> С ужасом увидел продающуюся Балтику-3 в ирландском баре в Лондоне и народ ведь пьёт!

 хотите нормального пива - езжайте в чехию или в германию, в бутылках ничего хорошего не найдете, а народ пусть пьёт

----------

